# Hi I'm IXXP. Help with unknown letters.



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. How about here: who are you at the theme park? 

Say a group of people all go to a theme park together.

Extroverted Sensing (Se) is busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Extroverted Thinking (Te) is busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good!

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) makes sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Introverted Sensing (Si) relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushie taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Introverted Intuition (Ni) knows what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushie all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Ha, Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.

Introverted Thinking (Ti) is busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors.

Introverted Feeling (Fi) decides which direction to go based on what is important to them. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I was in aqua park with class few years ago. Never been to theme park, because they are very far.
Se definitely, only remember bad thing with Si is that one slide was dangerous. I read stories that people have broken arms and legs in it, some stuck for half hour. I went first to it and I hit my few times, but my best friend cut his leg and was bleeding. We went medicine room. Some bad memories, I won't go it until it will be fixed, but I don't think it is Si.
Ni, because one kid almost spilled his ketchup on me, but I predicted it and avoided. I saw other kid running on wet floor with bare feet I knew she is going to slip and slipped and fell and cried. WTF is Ne thinking.
i think Te, because I got out aqua park at time and didn't forget to check remaining time. One more detail, I left it bit too in case something unpredicted would happen.
Fi, because I separated from class and went everywhere with my best friend. Reason may be simple, we hated our classmates, because they were assholes or bullies or angry antisocials. LOL I have panic fear of height :tongue:.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> Because of your function result.
> Possibly INFP but I really don't think so. Probably ISTJ.


Function result tests are just as bas as descriptions in some cases.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I was in aqua park with class few years ago. Never been to theme park, because they are very far.
> Se definitely, only remember bad thing with Si is that one slide was dangerous. I read stories that people have broken arms and legs in it, some stuck for half hour. I went first to it and I hit my few times, but my best friend cut his leg and was bleeding. We went medicine room. Some bad memories, I won't go it until it will be fixed, but I don't think it is Si.
> Ni, because one kid almost spilled his ketchup on me, but I predicted it and avoided. I saw other kid running on wet floor with bare feet I knew she is going to slip and slipped and fell and cried. WTF is Ne thinking.
> i think Te, because I got out aqua park at time and didn't forget to check remaining time. One more detail, I left it bit too in case something unpredicted would happen.
> Fi, because I separated from class and went everywhere with my best friend. Reason may be simple, we hated our classmates, because they were assholes or bullies or angry antisocials. LOL I have panic fear of height .


So once again lol It sounds like you prefer Se over Si, Ni over Ne, Te over Ti, and Fi over Fe. That leaves:
ESFP= Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ISFP= Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INTJ= Ni, Te, Fi, Se
ENTJ= Te, Ni, Se, Fi. 

Out of those types which ones do you lean towards? ESFP and ISFP?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

How I can know which is my dominant function?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Wontlookdown said:


> Function result tests are just as bas as descriptions in some cases.


I said BASED ON YOUR FUNCTION RESULT for a reason


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> I said BASED ON YOUR FUNCTION RESULT for a reason


Fuck me. The tests that determine functions are just as unreliable as the ones you take to determine your MBTI. If you really want to find your best fit, research the functions in depth yourself and ignore the test results. You'll never get a close estimate or proper type using them. You can't be either an ISFP or ISTJ, determined be the results of some crappy test. Both use completely different function sets in different orders. It's up to you to make the final decision on your type. Even with all the "help" in the world. It took me two years of research to find a type that fit me well. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Wontlookdown said:


> Fuck me. The tests that determine functions are just as unreliable as the ones you take to determine your MBTI. If you really want to find your best fit, research the functions in depth yourself and ignore the test results. You'll never get a close estimate or proper type using them. You can't be either an ISFP or ISTJ, determined be the results of some crappy test. Both use completely different function sets in different orders. It's up to you to make the final decision on your type. Even with all the "help" in the world. It took me two years of research to find a type that fit me well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


What the fuck. You still dont understand what im saying?
I said just BASED ON THE RESULT. I didnt say hes actually that type. Jesus christ.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> What the fuck. You still dont understand what im saying?
> I said just BASED ON THE RESULT. I didnt say hes actually that type. Jesus christ.


My point is that the tests are unreliable. The more you take them, the easier it is to become biased towards certain answers, thus screw up your results. I don't think anyone should base his type or type ideas off those results. And I think he should do more research into the functions before he decides his best fit for real. I know it's annoying and people want to find it out quickly, but research is the best way to go. Slowly and steady. Wins the race.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Wontlookdown said:


> My point is that the tests are unreliable. The more you take them, the easier it is to become biased towards certain answers, thus screw up your results. I don't think anyone should base his type or type ideas off those results. And I think he should do more research into the functions before he decides his best fit for real. I know it's annoying and people want to find it out quickly, but research is the best way to go. Slowly and steady. Wins the race.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yeah I know and I agree. I've never said that tests are reliable. thefuck


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> Yeah I know and I agree. I've never said that tests are reliable. thefuck


If they aren't reliable then what's the point in linking someone to them? Even to "get a rough idea of their functions?" That makes no sense. Tests fluctuate with moods. And biases. You know? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Wontlookdown said:


> If they aren't reliable then what's the point in linking someone to them? Even to "get a rough idea of their functions?" That makes no sense. Tests fluctuate with moods. And biases. You know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I don't remember, probably because i was lazy? 
This was my first post to this thread: 


> Read up on the cognitive functions -_-
> Any type can have the capability of changing how they act/personality temporarily imo. Socionics ISTp is the equivalent of mbti ISTJ. Your iq is not irrelevant and i don't know why you included it. Neither is you being "mature for your age".


And yeah I know tests can fluctuate with moods and biases. Again, I've never said tests are reliable.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> I don't remember, probably because i was lazy?
> This was my first post to this thread:
> 
> 
> And yeah I know tests can fluctuate with moods and biases. Again, I've never said tests are reliable.


But what is the point in using them then? That is my point. It's just stupidity. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Wontlookdown said:


> But what is the point in using them then? That is my point. It's just stupidity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Using tests? A good starting point.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> Using tests? A good starting point.


Fair enough. Sorry if I was a little brash.

Well, it does have its disadvantages and advantages but I still think researching and coming to a conclusion on which four functions you resonate with the most/which loops how enneagram influences type etc is the best way to go but each to their own. I know it is hard sometimes but there are some amazing resources out there on this forum or online. You just gotta look in the right places you know? 

It took me ages to finally realise that my "dominant Se" was actually Te. And that my Ti was actually Ni. But I persevered and got satisfaction from my best fit in the end. It's just a matter of compiling, learning and realising everything in Personality Theory. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

So, how to to find out dominant function?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@mantukis5000 

you should figure out your shadow functions- the type you act when stressed. 

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ISFP's shadow may appear - a negative form of ENTJ. Example characteristics are being very critical and finding fault with almost everything, becoming bossy and ignoring others' feelings, having a very pessimistic view of the future, and seeing hidden meanings that are not really there. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ISFP may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ESFP's shadow may appear - a negative form of INTJ. Example characteristics are to go quiet or withdraw from people, have a gloomy view of the future, openly criticise other people, and to suddenly lose touch with the present realities of the situation. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ESFP may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INTJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESFP. Example characteristics are doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising - acting very impulsively, and perhaps starting off more projects than the INTJ could hope to accomplish. You may express emotions in an intensive and uncontrolled way, be very sensitive to criticism, and ask for lots of information that is irrelevant. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INTJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ENTJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ISFP. Example characteristics are withdrawing and wanting to be alone, having intense emotions, that may or may not be expressed, being very sensitive to criticism, acting very impulsively, and doing things to excess. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ENTJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

If none of these fit you when stressed then look at other types. Info came from:

teamtechnology.com 

ENTJs and stress


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

mantukis5000 said:


> I'm IXXP. When I started researching mbti, my test results were ISTP and INTP, after some time they became ISTP. After reading about ISTPs I don't really think I'm one. I think that I'm INTP. Now I feel that I could be INFP, because I read that they can "change" their personality temporary and I have feeling, but I'm not showing them, because I'm introvert. Also I did socionics test and my results were SLI ISTp. My iq (test was done with psychologist) is 115. I did some personality maturity tests, because i felt I'm too mature for my age (16), and results were mature/very mature. I read that it is hard to identify mature human personality type, because they know when to use their functions and how to properly use them. I'm so confused. Please, help me. I can tell you much more about myself if you give me questions.
> 
> PS: I don't understand enneagrams very well.


Take a few DISC tests, see where the results fit in terms of your Interaction Style, and then think about what your temperament might be. Maybe go through the Eight Function Model to see if anything from that catches your attention. And I cannot forget about these resources...

Understanding the Archetypes involving the eight functions of type (Beebe model) 
Temperament Part 2: The MBTI's 16 types and Cognitive Functions 
Understanding Berens' Interaction Styles


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

View attachment 473474

*Your DISC personality type*
Your unique sequence of scores characterizes you in a specific way. The positive impact you are likely to make on people is:

You are responsive to challenges in a practical, realistic and enthusiastic manner. You are a fact orientated person capable of providing help based on solid information. 
You are assertive, self-sufficient and individualistic 
People are likely to perceive you as being rational and creative at the same time.

*DISC Patterns or Profiles*
As you will appreciate, there are literally thousands of different combinations of scores. Therefore to help interpretation, communication and understanding, DISC Personality Model experts have defined - through statistical analysis of the score combinations - fifteen DISC 'Patterns' or 'Profiles'.

The 'Profiles' are often given names. The objective of these names is to give a single descriptive term that captures the essence of that Profile. Names often used are Achiever, Coach, Evaluator, Counselor, Creative, Individualist, Inspirational, Investigator, Objective Thinker, Perfectionist, Persuader, Practitioner, Enthusiast, Results-Oriented or Specialist

To understand the DISC theory even further descriptions are given for people who score comparatively high and comparatively low on each of the four DISC dimensions.

*Dominance*
Comparatively High

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively high in Dominance:

enjoy competition and challenge.
are goal orientated and want to be recognised for their efforts.
aim high, want authority and are generally resourceful and adaptable.
are usually self-sufficient and individualistic.
may lose interest in projects once the challenge has gone and they tend to be impatient and dissatisfied with minor detail.
They are usually direct and positive with people, enjoying being the centre of attraction and may take it for granted that people will think highly of them. 
They may have a tendency to be rather critical of others. Consequently, other people may tend to see them as being rather domineering and overpowering.

Comparatively Low

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively low in Dominance:

tend to want peace and harmony.
prefer to let others initiate action and resolve problems.
are quiet and indirect in their approach to most situations.
are usually cautious and calculate risks carefully before acting.
They are generally well liked because of their mild and gentle nature. Other people will tend to see them as being patient, calm, thoughtful and a good listener.

*Influence*
Comparatively High

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively high in Influence:

are strongly interested in meeting and being with people.
are generally optimistic, outgoing, and socially skilled.
are quick at establishing relationships.
Sometimes their concern for people and people's feelings may make them reluctant to disturb a favourable situation or relationship.

Comparatively Low

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively low in Influence:

are usually socially passive.
quite frequently have an affinity for things, machinery and equipment.
are generally comfortable working alone.
frequently have a tendency to be analytical and once they have sorted the facts out they communicate them in a straightforward direct way.
tend to take little at face value.
They may well have learned and developed good social skills but they only bring these into play when logic dictates such tactics.

*Steadiness*
Comparatively High

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively high in Steadiness:

are usually patient, calm and controlled.
have a high willingness to help others particularly those they consider as friends.
Generally they have the ability to deal with the task in hand and to do routine work with patience and care.

Comparatively Low

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively low in Steadiness:

tend to enjoy change and variety in their work and non-work life.
are expansive by nature and tend not to like routine and repetitive work/activities.
They enjoy stretching themselves intellectually and physically.

*Compliance*
Comparatively High

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively high in Compliance:

are usually peaceful and adaptable.
tend not to be aggressive.
tend to be cautious rather than impulsive.
avoid risk-taking.
act in a tactful, diplomatic way and strive for a stable, ordered life.
are comfortable following procedures in both their personal and business life.
They prefer sticking to methods that have proved successful in the past. They have a high acceptance of rules and regulations.

Comparatively Low

Here are some traits and behaviours that describe people who are comparatively low in Compliance:

are independent and uninhibited.
resent rules and restrictions.
prefer to be measured by results and are always willing to try the untried.
Free in thought, word and deed, they long for freedom and go to great lengths to achieve it. 
They feel that repetitive detail and routine work is best "delegated" or avoided.

Test is this https://www.123test.com/disc-personality-test/
Results https://www.123test.com/disc-personality-test/id=f784c0599851fa002013
@The Dude Now reading your super long pages
Is there any correlation between DISC and MBTI?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Read half of them and I can say I'm INTJ.


----------

